

List of Hacker Spaces Around the World - mahipal
http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/List_of_Hacker_Spaces

======
27182818284
Glancing at the US portion, I find it interesting that a lot of the states
that traditionally think of themselves as the "Git 'r' done" and "Do it
yourself" states have fewer hacker spaces. (e.g. Nebraska, Montana, South
Dakota and more)

I wonder if that is because they lack a more hackeresque spirit or because
those states being rural don't need a designated hacker space.

~~~
thefool
I'd imagine that there is not as much of a hacker culture in terms of techy
projects.

~~~
whatwhatwhat
I am from Omaha, Nebraska and I can say there is plenty of it going on... as
far as official places to go? Not likely. Hackerspaces seems to confirm that

------
cubes
I'm a member of Noisebridge, and I think it's pretty great. If anyone is in
the San Francisco Bay Area, drop by some time.

~~~
jsares
I'm hosting a fundraiser for Noisebridge Wed the 9th
[http://www.yelp.com/events/san-francisco-let-me-make-you-
a-d...](http://www.yelp.com/events/san-francisco-let-me-make-you-a-drink-for-
something-awesome)

~~~
ephermata
Somehow I missed this - thanks much for putting it together!

Noisebridge is one of the things I miss about the Bay Area.

------
tragiclos
I looked at the hacker space in my area (Grand Rapids, MI) and was actually
angry at how pointless every single one of their projects appeared to be[1].

[1]: <http://www.viget.org/Viget:Projects>

------
mbenjaminsmith
Great. Found a space in Bangkok I wasn't aware of and a python presentation
this Friday.

------
strooltz
nice - i just added our new coworking space in asbury park, nj -
<http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/Cowerks:_Asbury_Park,_NJ>

------
abyssknight
I'm a member of familab, the Greater Orlando (Florida), space. We're still
struggling financially, and working towards our incorporation. Unfortunately,
we've had to downsize, but that hasn't put a stop to our hacking. Hopefully I
can meet up with some like minded people at Defcon and gather some advice
and/or new members for our space. If you're ever in Orlando and want to peek
at the space, let myself or our mailing list know. Any full member with a key
can give you the grand (read: 1 room) tour. :)

~~~
abyssknight
Thanks to the HN users who emailed or dropped by. I had a few people contact
me or drop by the space; pretty cool.

------
pook
Nice. I was able to instantly add a local hackerspace:
<http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/Buffalolabs>

------
rmc
I'm a member of TOG, a Hackerspace in Dublin, Ireland (our website:
<http://www.tog.ie>)

You can also see the Hackerspaces that have added themselves to OpenStreetMap
here: <http://technomancy.org/osm-hackerspaces/>

------
grease
Good to see Jaaga (<http://jaaga.wikidot.com/>) here. I work here and its an
awesome place to be in. Would love to see more Bangalore hackers turn up.

~~~
SingAlong
Hey, i just noticed it. I browsed thru their site and it looks like Jaaga
concentrates more of Design and non-hacker stuff.

I'm a colg student and web developer who often works on personal projects too.
I would love to work on anything social. Any place for people like me?

P.S: Just found out that there is another HackerSpace in Bangalore called
Protospace (<http://protost.ation.in>). Their site is down tho. But their
membership fee from the hackerspace page
<http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/Protospace_Bangalore> says Rs.2000-4000, sounds
too expensive.

~~~
grease
Jaaga does have folks from design/art community frequenting it, but that
doesn't make it any less of a community place for devs. As of now, there are 3
(tech) startups working (full time) out of there. You should come over and
have a looksie

~~~
SingAlong
Whats the membership fee?

And any timings for the venue? I didn't find such details on the site. Is it
so that I'll have to have an idea and "apply" for it like the site says?

------
sachinag
It probably makes more sense to also have the states/cities alphabetized as
well. Otherwise, you have to scroll up/down or search for "Chicago" to find
all the Chicago hackerspaces.

~~~
chronomex
Hit the arrow-looking button on each column heading to sort by that column.

